# Cat losing fur near mouth, with brown dots



## mialove1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello, 
I recently discovered that the underside of my cats chin and the side of her mouth were developping these brown little spots that made it look like her mouth was just dirty. Only a little while ago I noticed some hair missing from there as well, Im guessing due to scratching or something. It looks irritated now Im just wondering what it is. Im so worried for my little baby, I hope everythings alright..

If anyone knows anything it would be much appreciated, Thanks!!


----------



## mialove1 (Dec 3, 2013)

sorry bad pics but the dots are closer to her chin they are like specs a bit smaller than poppy seeds


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

mialove1 said:


> Hello,
> I recently discovered that the underside of my cats chin and the side of her mouth were developping these brown little spots that made it look like her mouth was just dirty. Only a little while ago I noticed some hair missing from there as well, Im guessing due to scratching or something. It looks irritated now Im just wondering what it is. Im so worried for my little baby, I hope everythings alright..
> 
> If anyone knows anything it would be much appreciated, Thanks!!


I can't really see from the pics but sounds like feline acne. Have a google.

I cleared a mild case of this by daily cleaning with a baby toothbrush and a very very dilute solution of hibiscrub which I got from the chemist, as recommended by paddypaws on here. But if that won't clear it you might need to see the vet.


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

If it turns out to be acne, in some cats it seems to be triggered by plastic bowls, so if you use plastic at the moment could be a good idea to swap to ceramic or metal.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I use small stainless steel dishes, if you are in the UK they are from the yellow & black supermarket. They go through the dishwasher like a dream which is why I use them. Water is in a dog bowl from the same place.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Yes, as above...change bowls to steel or china and clean the area daily as Jasmine describes. You can buy a really cheap baby toothbrush from Superdrug or similar and a small bottle of Hibiscrub from Boots. Only use drops of the Hibiscrub, well diluted in a small jar.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I would use those cotton wool pads rather than a toothbrush. A pack is very cheap, they can be used once and thrown away and I feel would be easier to use. You might have to scruff your cat to clean the area.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> I would use those cotton wool pads rather than a toothbrush. A pack is very cheap, they can be used once and thrown away and I feel would be easier to use. You might have to scruff your cat to clean the area.


The SOFT cheap baby toothbrush is actually ideal.....the 'spots' need a bit of gentle abrasion to remove them.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree, looks like feline acne. A suggested aboce, hibiscrub and change the water and food bowls to ceramic or stainless steel. It sounds as if it wouldn't work, but Nunu used to get it and after changing his plastic bowls to ceramic ones, it went away.

Oh, by ceramic, I mean porcelian or glazed ceramic.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Stainless dishes don't break when they are dropped or knocked on the floor...


----------



## mialove1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Now that I think of it I did recently buy her new metal bowls but maybe they aren't stainless steel or anything.. I'm not too sure maybe I should switch her back to glass bowls. Also... Where would I find this stuff that I should use.. I have never heard of it. Thanks so much for your help! I posted a few more pics I don't think they are any better but maybe its a better view.


----------



## mialove1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Also, are cats likely to scratch at feline acne as well? Because shes scratched a bit and Thats why I think its bleeding a bit there.


----------



## mialove1 (Dec 3, 2013)

More pics here


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> Yes, as above...change bowls to steel or china and clean the area daily as Jasmine describes. You can buy a really cheap baby toothbrush from *Superdrug *or similar and a small bottle of Hibiscrub from *Boots*. Only use drops of the Hibiscrub, well diluted in a small jar.


all quite easily found in local shops, or try online.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree it looks like feline acne. One of my cats has had it. 

It is definitely not just caused by using plastic bowls, as all my life I have used nothing but ceramic bowls for all my cats' food. Nor it is a question of hygiene as the bowls are washed every day in a very hot wash in the dishwasher. 

I asked the vet about it, and he said the acne is a sign of a low immune system, and some cats are more prone to this kind of problem than others. This particular cat has had other skin problems too in the past (eczema), as well as loss of fur in patches on his shoulders, but the eczema is under control with diet, and the fur has grown back from treating with Yumega drops in his food.

I treated the cat for acne by swabbing his chin daily with cotton wool soaked in a warm saline solution. This has brought a huge improvement - the little black dots have gone and the pustules have scabbed over and flattened. 

I had read hibiscrub can be used to treat acne, so asked the vet about how dilute it should be. He said as the cat was doing so well with the saline solution I should keep the hibiscrib in reserve for a time when there is another outbreak of pustules. So will do this. 

Thanks PP for the advice about the baby toothbrush.  

Incidentally I have a little theory, (still to be put to the test) the acne may be connected with my cat eating raw meat, i.e. from getting the meat juices on his chin. He is a bit of a messy eater!


----------



## mialove1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome thank you so much for your help
I will just try that and see what happens. And sorry for making you repeat yourself I reside in Canada so I just was not familiar with what you said. Thanks again. I will try that and see if it clears. I hope that's what is going on with her, I worry.:aureola:


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

Try these product names in Canada:

Stanhexidine Solution
Stanley Chlorhexidine Tinted
Stanley Chlorhexidine Untinted

Hibiscrub is a 4% w/v Chlorhexidine Gluconate Solution.


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Incidentally I have a little theory, (still to be put to the test) the acne may be connected with my cat eating raw meat, i.e. from getting the meat juices on his chin. He is a bit of a messy eater!


My cat also has always used stainless steel or ceramic dishes and got a mild case. I think it might be because he is a flat face so when he eats wet/raw food he gets some stuck to his chin and he doesn't really clean there when he washes his face.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

jasminex said:


> My cat also has always used stainless steel or ceramic dishes and got a mild case. I think it might be because he is a flat face so when he eats wet/raw food he gets some stuck to his chin and he doesn't really clean there when he washes his face.


Oh yes. I have always used china food bowls.....but my Paddy was a messy eater...and I did also add water to his Bozita....so he often ended up with a gravy beard and needed this treatment!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

mialove1 said:


> Awesome thank you so much for your help
> I will just try that and see what happens. And sorry for making you repeat yourself I reside in Canada so I just was not familiar with what you said. Thanks again. I will try that and see if it clears. I hope that's what is going on with her, I worry.:aureola:


You could amend your profile so it shows us you live in Canada. Otherwise UK tends to be assumed as that's where most PFers live.


----------

